# New 40 gallon Tanganyika



## stevieirawan (Aug 20, 2019)

Hello!
I have decided to convert one of my tank for keeping Tanganyikan cichlids.
The tank is rimless open top, dimension is 100x40x40 cm. It's currently cycling now.

I'm thinking of keeping ocellatus gold or caudopunctatus for shells area, calvus for rocky area.
What are my stocking limit for these fish?

Can I add 6-7 cyps as well? To tell the truth I am a little worried because my tank is an open top as I read cyps are good jumper.

I attached some photos of my tank. What do you guys think about the arrangement.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The tank is not 48" long so I would skip the cyps. Shellies and calvus is a good stocking. All of them jump even the shellies so be prepared for losses. I can't tell you how many Synodontis I have lost to jumping.


----------



## stevieirawan (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks for the response DJRansome
That's my biggest concern, dead fish in the floor is not a good sight in the morning. 
I must get some acrylic sheet to cover this tank.

This reminds me, can I get Synodontis petricola with calvus and shellies? Will the Synodontis eat all their fry later?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With a tank less than 48" long I would choose between Synodontis and shellies. But either can work with calvus.

All these fish will eat the fry. If you want to raise fry remove them from the tank and raise elsewhere.


----------



## stevieirawan (Aug 20, 2019)

I currently have 4 juvenile 1" black calvus for a few days now in this tank. Mostly hiding and rarely seen hanging out near shells or rocks. I fed them once a day with crushed pellets and only one or two actually came out to get the food.

Is this normal for new juvenile calvus? They're really shy. Can dither fish help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes calvus are better with other fish like the Synodontis or shellies. Also whomever you put in the tank...give them at least a month to settle in.


----------



## stevieirawan (Aug 20, 2019)

I think all of my calvus are gone, one is dead and other 3 are nowhere to be seen in the past 2 weeks. I'm not sure why, but I will never buy 1" calvus again, I think they're to fragile at this stage espescially after 24 hours shipment.

I'm keeping 5 gold ocellatus now, all of them seems to settling down fine after 48 hours. 
Can I keep 5-6 caudopunctatus with them? Are the as hardy as the gold ocellatus?

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not mix caudos with occies...think of them both as shellies and competing for the same habitat. Especially in a small tank.

Calvus can be sensitive to changes in water parameters, and it can also be difficult to obtain calvus larger than one inch since they grow sooooooo slowly...I know I raised a batch of 180 fry (from a single spawn) once and it was a LOT of work.

If you want something a little more sturdy try a small, peaceful Julidochromis like Gombe. Start with six, end up with a pair.

But before you add fish, you probably want to investigate what happened with the calvus so you can avoid a repeat. We can help. Post your test results for tap and tank for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Do you add dechlorinator? What is your routine for partial water changes? What temp is the tank?


----------



## stevieirawan (Aug 20, 2019)

Hello DJ, my last tank water test results are the pH is at 8, ammonia 0.5 ppm, nitrite 0.5 ppm, nitrate 10 ppm.
Temperature of my tank is at 29-30 C. I don't use dechlorinator. My water change is weekly around 30-40%.

The ocellatus gold is doing fine, I think i got 2 males and 3 females, attached photo is one of the bigger males

Unfortunately I can't find Julidochromis gombe in my country and thinking of some alternative which is easily available: dickfeldi, marlieri, transcriptus
What about some Telmatochromis vittatus? Can I add one more shell dweller species, if so which one has the least risk with my current ocellatus gold? Tank feels empty.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is no chlorine added to your water? Chlorine will kill your fish, thus why people with chlorinated water use a dechlorinator.

Lower your temp to 78 degrees Fahrenheit.

Your ammonia and nitrite should be zero. Do the same tests on your tap water and post the results. The toxins and the heat are likely why the calvus died and could impact any fish you add as well.

Ideally you would have one species of shelly per tank. Some exceptions for large tanks (72") and certain types of shellies with special aquascaping.

For Julidochromis, Gombe is the collection point, not the species. Avoid dickfeldi. The fish from Gombe was originally described as transcriptus but now is described as marlieri. Do they identify the collection point in your country?


----------

